# Incubation success through failure



## Raymo2477 (Sep 6, 2015)

So the previous 4 clutches of eggs I've gotten from my Hermann's torts have all gone into the incubator and died/been duds.

I found a surface egg about a month ago and I just set it in a small tray with soil and forgot about it. It's been sitting on my printer for 30+ days and my wife said what are you doing with this?

I assumed it was another dud, but I decided to candle it. It looks like there is a network of veins going toward a central dark red spot.

I'm hopefully optimistic, but concerned. Should I do nothing, and let nature happen? Would putting it somewhere warmer now hurt the embryo? My house is not air conditioned so the egg has been warm during the days (I'm outside of Philly).

Suggestions?


----------



## Raymo2477 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pics


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 6, 2015)

You got yourself a viable egg there
I've never NOT incubated my eggs BUT sounds like whatever you got going on there has worked lol. I would keep it moist. Maybe set up your incubator to the same temp the room is. Then day by day slowly bring it up a degree until you reach 84-85 degrees. That's what I would do. That's awesome btw!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 6, 2015)

I noticed you said you have it in soil. Fine for now but I'd switch it out with vermiculite as soon as you can get some (you can get this at home depot). Soil can become moldy and you don't want that to transfer onto the egg.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looking good....pipped tonight.


----------



## wellington (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow, how old is it, like just a little over a month? How long do herman eggs usually take? Seems like a very short time. I sure hope all turns out with it. Keep us posted


----------



## Tom (Oct 23, 2015)

Raymo2477 said:


> Looking good....pipped tonight.



I hope you see this tonight. You need to get that egg out of that soil and away from that perlite ASAP. Babies will eat stuff around the outside of their eggs and perlite can be deadly. I had some dead sulcata babies that I bought from a guy necropsied and their entire intestinal tract was lined with broken down perlite.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll move to paper asap. Thanks for the warning!

The egg was laid in August, around the 10th, so it's been over two months.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 24, 2015)

When I found the egg on the surface I assumed dud, I put it somewhere think I would dispose of it, but forgot about it for a month. Then before I discarded it, I candled it and saw veins.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 24, 2015)

On paper towels now.


----------



## Tom (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats on the baby. I hope everything goes perfectly!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 24, 2015)

I see an eye. Trying just to check eyery 5 hours or so so I don't stress him out.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 24, 2015)

You are more patient than I! I would be peeking in constantly!


----------



## Raymo2477 (Oct 25, 2015)

He's born! 13 grams, and he looks like he already straightened out.


----------



## Wanda (Oct 25, 2015)

Congratulations. Lovely!


----------



## MPRC (Oct 25, 2015)

That third photo is pretty much the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2015)

CONGRATS Raymo!!! Its a miracle every time I see it. And that baby is gorgeous too!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 25, 2015)

Hes beautiful x


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 25, 2015)

Raymo2477 said:


> I see an eye. Trying just to check eyery 5 hours or so so I don't stress him out.


I sat in ront of incubator for 3 days solid lol


----------



## Susan cunningham (Nov 9, 2015)

My hermans laid 5 eggs on Aug 19 th they are now 84 days old I have been checking them regular 3 look to have chalked with the smallest yolk left inside , one looks like it's turned a little darker at the bottom of the egg and the last one looks like it hasn't changed for two weeks , could they all still hatch it's my first lot , they have been in an incubator at 30 since she laid them


----------



## gingerbee (Nov 9, 2015)

So very cute!!


----------

